# Athearn "Blue Box" HO diesels.



## DanERIE (Jul 16, 2019)

Do any of you still run Athearn Blue Box diesels?

They used to be very popular and I have sixteen new ones in ATSF that I bought years ago and then a move eliminated my HO empire space. 

I'm also into N-Scale and get by with small test loops until I can 
regain some space.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

DanERIE said:


> Do any of you still run Athearn Blue Box diesels?


In HO, yes.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Yes, I really like the blue box athearn engines. I think there is room in the hobby for a decent engine and price point (Walthers main-line)..... I’m not sold that more expensive is better.....cheers


----------



## Oldnewchoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Yep! Got 'em in soo line, Milwaukee road, and a few others... I like them and am always looking for more along with rolling stock.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, I have seven. Good, dependable runners. I also just bought a new Athearn locomotive. It’s excellent as well.


----------



## HOfabricator4$sless (Jun 20, 2019)

*Athearn Blue Box Diesels*

Sun 7-28-19 7:04 p.m.

Athearn Blue Box Diesels are a quality product capable of running up to 900 hours without significant servicing. They are very sturdy and have basically been "ruggedized" by design. The original cardboard splint and wire-tie packaging is excellent and permits shipping / handling with minimal damage. Parts are readily available and servicing is straight forward.

The Proto series diesels are basically a knock-off of the Athearn design with some modifications.

Weak points include hardening (embrittlement) of the elastomeric supports which hold the motor, plastic side frames which tend to come off the trucks, casting flash on the chassis, paint on some chassis areas which may impede the flow of electricity, break-out of retaining features which hold the shell on to the chassis, breakage of the plastic prongs which hold the shell on the chassis (GP-50 and GP-60 I think), rusting of steel flywheels / motor conducting strips / truck frames / other steel parts, cracking of Delrin drive-line parts, and some holes not deep enough to hold handrails (holes need drilling out with a small drill bit). However, most of these issues can be overcome with some care and work. 

They are the mainstay of the hobby.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Dennis461 said:


> In HO, yes.


Dennis, I have that same switcher. It's actually not one of the SW models, it's a TR5A. These were generally run as cow-calf units, but I only have the A unit.
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoPicture.aspx?id=133238

I put a decoder in it, but the open frame motor must have been too much for it, and it blew the decoder. Re-powering it with a can motor is on my bucket list.

I like the Athearn blue box locos. They generally run well, and are easy to convert to DCC. I have a PA A/B set that will be getting DCC and sound. I also have an SD9 that is DCC, runs great!
I always keep an eye open at train shows for these locomotives.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

flyboy2610 said:


> Dennis, I have that same switcher. It's actually not one of the SW models, it's a TR5A. These were generally run as cow-calf units, but I only have the A unit.
> http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoPicture.aspx?id=133238
> ....


Very interesting, but may be about half right. We know all model makers make compromises. Notice the SW7 (Which Athearn called SW1500 by mistake) has a hood sloped down to cab. The TR5A does not have the slope. Perhaps UP used that space for the dynamic brakes?

Athearn made the model and used it for many roadnames. Perhaps Athearn should have used number 1804 on the model.

Pardon me while I go downstairs and look for my paint scraper.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

DanERIE said:


> Do any of you still run Athearn Blue Box diesels?
> 
> They used to be very popular and I have sixteen new ones in ATSF that I bought years ago and then a move eliminated my HO empire space.
> 
> ...


Make a 1' x 6' switching layout. You can run your switch engines & have any others "on display".


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I still have two in HO, an FA1 and a SW1200. Both have been converted to DCC and both still run flawlessly. Not as detailed as some of my newer stuff, but old favorites for sure.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Andreash said:


> Yes, I really like the blue box athearn engines. I think there is room in the hobby for a decent engine and price point (Walthers main-line)..... I’m not sold that more expensive is better.....cheers


More expensive generally means more detailed, or more accurately detailed. It seldom means that they run any better.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> I still have two in HO, an FA1 and a SW1200. Both have been converted to DCC and both still run flawlessly. Not as detailed as some of my newer stuff, but old favorites for sure.


I didn't know that Athearn ever made the FA1......


----------



## DanERIE (Jul 16, 2019)

I have a FA-1 made by Model Power. Very powerful with a large can motor.

Also have a dummy Model Power Sharknose A unit that takes the same chassis as the FA-1.

Both are red/silver ATSF. Just found a list of my HO ATSF diesels.

MFR DESIG STOCK#	ROAD #	COLOR	
Athearn	F7A 3203 271C Yel/Blu	
Athearn	F7B 3002 None Red/Silver	
Athearn	F-45 3601 5903 Yel/Blu	
Athearn	FP-45	3621 5944 Red/Silver	
Athearn	GP-9 3056 2685 Blue	
Athearn	GP-9 156 2685 Zebra	
Athearn	GP-35	4245 1347 Blue	
Athearn	S-12 3701 2279 Blue	
Athearn	SD-40-2	4401 5036 Yel/Blu	
Athearn	SD-45	4165 1762 Blue	
Athearn	SD-9 3601 2963 Yel/Blu	
Athearn	SPD-40	4105 93 Blue	
Athearn	SPD-40	4107 363 Red/Silver	
Athearn	SW-1500	4005 2418 Blue	
Athearn	Trainmaster4306	9218 Blue	
Athearn	U-33C	3501 8517 Blue	
AHM GP-18	2654 Yel/Blu	Dummy
AHM RS-2 5131 2099 Blue	Dummy
AHM C-Liner A 5024 None Red/Silver	
AHM C-Liner B	5024 None Red/Silver	Dummy
Atlas SD-24	7001 979 Blue	(2)
Bachmann	F9A 307 Red/Silver	
Bachmann	GP-40	579 6067 Red/Silver	
Bachmann	GP-40	579 6067 Red/Silver	Dummy
ConCor	PA-1 None Red/Silver	
ConCor	SW-7 1502	2430 Zebra	Athearn Chassis
Model Power FA-1 None Red/Silver	
Model Power Sharknose 730	None Red/Silver	Dummy
Pemco	Alco 430	3302-001	8731 Yel/Blu	
Tyco F9A 4015 Red/Silver	
Tyco F9A 224 4015 Blue


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Athearn Blue Box Can't Go Wrong!*

We have our Fleet of Athearn Blue Box Specials in Burlington Green & Red(GP's and SW"s) and B & O F7's A&B) reliable, easy to work on, great pullers...readily available at very low cost...as we run DC...but convertible to DCC!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have an Athearn 4-8-8-4 “Big Boy” Steamer (DCC & Sound) Union Pacific #4009. I love it. It's that deep rich baritone sound that got me. It has gobs of character and looks and feels powerful just moving slowly on my test track. The only thing that bugs me is that it doesn't have synchronized smoke. Not that I would use it much. It can be overpowering in a small room, but it should have been added at the factory. I could put smoke tubes down both exhaust stacks, it's already wired up for it, but they wouldn't be synchronized with the chuffs. I also have an 4-8-4 FEF-3 Steam locomotive (DCC & Sound), Union Pacific #836. It's the same deal with that one Too, but they're both beautiful locomotives.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> I didn't know that Athearn ever made the FA1......


Well, goooolly, Sarge, you're right! It is indeed an F7A, not an FA1. Teach me to rely on my memory. It is indeed the first thing to go....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I always heard that memory was the second thing to go.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> I always heard that memory was the second thing to go.....


Only in Canada...


----------

